# Dependable Mechanical Alarm Clock



## cadfael_tex

Thought I'd see if the following beast exists:

Mechanical Alarm clock that won't wake the dead (or at least the rest of the house) that is good quality and accurate?

TIA


----------



## cavallino33

I've tried a westclox which broke in less than 6 months and a Sternreiter which seemed to be made better (no plastic gears) but now it's running so fast even with adjusting the regulator on the back that it isn't very usable.

I'm afraid there are no new mechanical alarms clocks being made that aren't garbage. Which is a shame because it is more fun than a digital and it is loud enough to wake me up. 

Maybe you could try a vintage one?


----------



## cadfael_tex

I'm open to a vintage one - any suggestions?


----------



## Cheezhead

You might be interested in a Westclox Big Ben Chime Alarm. EBay has a few. The one that I am familiar with has a light cream color; is about 5-1/4" diameter. The alarm at first will have what could be described as a syncopated ring. In words it goes ding---ding-ding and then after about a 3/4 second pause it repeats that for about 10 or so seconds after which it proceeds to ring rapidly like any other mechanical alarm clock. If you push the button in quickly, then you will not get to the constant ring part. It has an internal spring driven centrifugal force governor controlled motor for the controlled alarm. Another nice feature is that it has a very quiet, I would say inaudible, tick.

PS, if you must have an extremely quiet alarm, then you can put tape on the bell to muffle it.


----------



## John MS

cadfael_tex said:


> Thought I'd see if the following beast exists:
> 
> Mechanical Alarm clock that won't wake the dead (or at least the rest of the house) that is good quality and accurate?
> 
> TIA


You would be better off scouring the antique malls for a 40 year old Big Ben. If it isn't running chances are good it can be brought back to life with a little effort. Mechanical alarm clocks are by design and price not high quality accurate timekeepers. They use a spring powered unjeweled balance wheel lever movement that will probably have an error rate of 5 minutes a week or more. They have a loud escapement and the the alarm is designed to do one thing - wake everyone up.

I love mechanical clocks and watches, but a Sony clock radio with digital time and radio does bedside duty.

Here's a site with several mechanical and quartz analog alarm clocks. Lots of retro designs.
http://www.giftngadget.com/westclox-big-ben-gng.html


----------



## Cheezhead

PS, if you want to maintain the original appearance of a Westclox Chime alarm yet quiet the bell, put some electrical or other tape on the inside of the bell. Remove the winder keys and the screws that hold the bell in place to get to the inside of the bell.


----------



## ec633

cadfael_tex said:


> I'm open to a vintage one - any suggestions?


This little big Ben is a beauty & is half the size of the big brother.


----------

